# newest fan shrimp on the market!!



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

This is a new and exciting wild thing! Just wanted to share!!

Very very rare and uncommon wild caught from taiwan.

Just entered the hobby.

Will i be getting these? Most likely not after you hear the price. ;P

This is a female.


----------



## shawn84 (Mar 12, 2013)

Pricing plz and thank you


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

I guess the price will be enough to cover Chris' trip to Taiwan lol


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*pricing*



shawn84 said:


> Pricing plz and thank you


$400/pair.

I rather get some real nice PBL. Until we figure how to breed these things for conservation purposes. The price honestly does not justify driving these creatures to extinct.

According to Chris, he only has 3 he caught in Taiwan with special permit from gov't of Taiwan.

So we should leave these in the wild until we can breed yamatos successfully!


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I don't think this is native to Taiwan. It's a Caribbean filter shrimp that is native in the Caribbean and Cuba. But I will probably give them credit for succesfully breeding then en-mass. It's been know in the hobby for a long long time, just that nobody was succesful in breeding them in captivity.
I though about geting my hands on them before. But since I can't even keep the normal fan shrimp for long. It would be pretty stupid to take on these guys. But 8 years ago, a trip to Cuba is cheap and the locals are very poor at the time, so you can afford to hire the locals to take you there and catch them for you.
Anyway, old link here:
http://www.petshrimp.com/caribbeandwarffiltershrimp.php

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## shawn84 (Mar 12, 2013)

$400/ par T_T ......


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Gulp.. I've seen these, in books, and online, a few times. Have wanted some since the day I first saw them. Book says they are from the Caribbean as well. 

But no way at that price, sigh.

I hope Zebra is right and they have learned to breed them in captivity, if so, the price will come down eventually, just as it has for Bamboo and Vampire shrimps, which used to cost so much more than they do now.

But sure nice seeing one, even if I can't have it yet.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Maybe we could all chip in together for a pair...Im up for that!


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

bettaforu said:


> Maybe we could all chip in together for a pair...Im up for that!


My wife is going back to Taiwan in November, I'll pack a net and a pair of rain boots and tell her where to find them ;-) These are like other fan shrimps that require brackish water to breed, so we'll need fishfur's help on breeding them. On the same topic, my friend in TW is farming yamato shrimps in ponds, and a small pond can get him 5KG of yamato a month. So maybe I can convince him to do this one instead ;-)


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*distribution of shrimp*



Zebrapl3co said:


> I don't think this is native to Taiwan. It's a Caribbean filter shrimp that is native in the Caribbean and Cuba. But I will probably give them credit for succesfully breeding then en-mass. It's been know in the hobby for a long long time, just that nobody was succesful in breeding them in captivity.
> I though about geting my hands on them before. But since I can't even keep the normal fan shrimp for long. It would be pretty stupid to take on these guys. But 8 years ago, a trip to Cuba is cheap and the locals are very poor at the time, so you can afford to hire the locals to take you there and catch them for you.
> Anyway, old link here:
> http://www.petshrimp.com/caribbeandwarffiltershrimp.php


just from my understanding and i questioned chris about it too if it was a

"Micratya poeyi"

he said "Chris Lukhaup: no..its another species...but similar Habitat "

https://www.facebook.com/chris.lukh...73741835.766648197&type=1&comment_id=26781410


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*importing these?*



bettaforu said:


> Maybe we could all chip in together for a pair...Im up for that!


I agree it would be amazing to see these shrimp in person, but i will feel only confident once Fishfur can start breeding the atyopsis spinipes and raising them to 1'' before i would consider to bring any of these in.

even if it happened to pool more money then enough i wouldnt feel right taking something that is potentially on the verge of extinction or endangerment. Unless we can realistically and conservatively protect and conserve this rare shrimp.

I love my shrimp as long as it is a sustainable species.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

mr_bako said:


> just from my understanding and i questioned chris about it too if it was a
> 
> "Micratya poeyi"
> 
> ...


Could be, you never know. But that was the first thing that pop into my head when I saw the picture. "Hey it's my Caribbean filter shrimp" ... ok, not mine, but I wanted that for a long time. Just not feasable for me, because I suck with keeping filter shrimps.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*want them.*



Zebrapl3co said:


> Could be, you never know. But that was the first thing that pop into my head when I saw the picture. "Hey it's my Caribbean filter shrimp" ... ok, not mine, but I wanted that for a long time. Just not feasable for me, because I suck with keeping filter shrimps.


i want them bad too, i've seen blue variations also. The are just so adorable.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I swear, if I am at all able, I will have the brackish tank set up before year's end, just to try raising brackish shrimp larvae.

I have inquired into getting lab cultures of several different critters. I mean to feed them for now to all the fan shrimp, which include the A. spinipes Tommy mentioned. Some should hopefully suit the larvae later on. I have salt water single cell algae to culture, and if most of the new feeding cultures are at all successful I'd get a couple more of the same in marine versions for the larvae.

For now, I'm looking at several types of micro crustaceans, one or two other critters, a few infusorial creatures, & mixed pond infusoria with bacteria, all FW. I figured I could use some leaf litter, even a bit of filter rinsings perhaps, to help keep the infusoria and bacteria going.

I even scored some mystery daphnia from a shallow puddle atop the soil in a big tubbed lotus plant at AK. I just happened to see them, with their distinctive swimming style, swarming the water in the tub. AK was kind enough to spare me a used fish bag to collect as many as I could, at no cost. Very kind of them. The water that came with them is quite muddy, which is not helping. I've no idea what species of dapnia they are, but appear to be smaller than Igor's, which are D. magna. Might be D. pulex if I have the name right ? Hope I can keep these going, most are juvies. I'd like to increase their numbers quite a bit before I feed them to anything.

Tommy and I had quite a discussion on the various issues confronting anyone wishing to raise larval shrimp in brackish conditions, and there are so many variables, and not much hard information for hobbyists. One forum in Germany, translated, has some good stuff, and there's stuff about Amanos in a few places online, which have been done in aquaria too. Anything else is pretty much what I call 'guess-o-metric analysis'. Trial and error, iow.

I will try to take good notes, and hope my little colony of wild form A. spinipes oblige me soon with some berries. If this happens after I start feeding a varied live diet, it would be an indication that live food plays some part in their breeding cycle readiness. Up to now I've fed them green water, golden pearls and some very finely grained types of shrimp food, as well as powdered spirulina and Julian Sprung's spray dried algaes powder. Those last two get mixed into water and fed like greenwater. Of these, only the green water cultures are a live food.

The only live animal based food they've had is microworm, which I was feeding to fry and small fish mostly. If the shrimp caught any, it was not because I planned it that way. Now I'm feeding them more often to the shrimp, as a start on live dietary supplementation.

Tommy suggested and I would not be surprised, that live foods might better help bring them to breeding condition. Hence the investment in various cultures. Pretty soon my spare room will be all culture bottles . Guess it's as well I have only cats to consult on what I raise in here. Just please, not crickets !

Fwiw, I've had reasonable success with fan shrimp of several species. I had a magnificent full grown male Bamboo, with huge hooks on his front legs. Quite the handsome fellow, a subordinate male nearly as grown, plus four full grown females. But since I had to be away with unavoidable family issues for too much of this year so far, some of the tanks did not get the attention they needed. I lost the adult bamboo shrimp, who were more than a year old and some number of other livestock as well. So I'm having to start over with younger shrimp and raise them again. 

I'll post a log once I get the cultures going and see if feeding mostly live prey results in berrying, and then another to cover trying to raise the zoeys, should I be fortunate enough to get that chance.


----------

